# Elbow Grease



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Is this in the Whachamacallit isle at Lowes?


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Good one Blake!


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

I have used to grease the Mental Floss I use on my children. Works Great. From ear to ear.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm allergic to it myself!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Is this the light or heavy duty stuff.


----------



## Dominic (Oct 22, 2007)

I have the same brand in my tool box and you're right this is great stuff. I would have given it a 5 star rating. I have been teaching my son how to use it. He's a IT guy and does not use much of this at work but when he get home he has to use it….like it or not. I should have given my own review but sometime you take things for granted. 
thanks for taking the time to open my eyes.


----------



## DRdeveloper (Nov 29, 2008)

I often find that when I run out of my own, it's a good idea to buy some from a reliable source. However, invariably, I always have to buy two to match the strength of my own stuff. I don't know why…


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

I too use this frequently… just wish I could find a "left handed" formula.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

I had an old can from my Granddad. Now that guy could spread some grease. Kinda puts me to shame. This modern formula just isn't the same after the EPA got done with it.


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

I stopped using that stuff years ago, where can I buy some more - is it FDA approved?


----------



## Steelmum (Jul 21, 2007)

I do try to avoid that stuff. I think it would be a good Christmas gift for my husband though. When I don't want to use it, I 'ask' him to.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

I found an old tin of this at a garage sale. It was about 1/2 full. The old lady said that her husband swore by it, but I found it to take a lot of energy.

It works on just about anything though - just like you said.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

I got the economy sized can. It's very useful stuff.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

where can i get some…?


----------

